# Dirts in Schwabach????



## Bösergärtner666 (3. Januar 2006)

Sersn!

Kann mir zufällig einer Auskünfte darüber geben wie weit die Schwabacher mit ihrem Dirtpark auf dem alten Baywagelände sind!Steht was ,geht was kann man schon dreggich fahrn?


----------



## mows (8. April 2011)

würd mich auch interessieren#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maeggus (9. April 2011)

Bösergärtner666 schrieb:


> Sersn!
> 
> Kann mir zufällig einer Auskünfte darüber geben wie weit die Schwabacher mit ihrem Dirtpark auf dem alten Baywagelände sind!Steht was ,geht was kann man schon dreggich fahrn?



Sersn!

Die Bahn ist hinter den Tennispatscherplätze oberhalb der Vogelschutzanlage entstanden.  

Ostanger Richtung Autobahn, Sichtbar nach letztem Haus auf der linken Seite.
Dreggich fahrn geht bei dem Super Wetter noch nicht.........


----------

